# Led Ring Light



## Glenn L (Aug 5, 2015)

I saw a neat led ring light on a PM mill in a post. Where do these come from?
Thanks
Glenn


----------



## Cobra (Aug 5, 2015)

I ordered mine from e-bay. They are the ring lights from BMWs etc from their headlights. 
I ordered the 100 mm ring to fit around the spindle.  Works great!


----------



## mksj (Aug 5, 2015)

Example would be something like these: 2x HID White 90mm 105 COB LEDs Angel Eyes Halo Ring Headlight&Fog Housing Lamp
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2X-HID-Whit...amp-/281418952262?hash=item4185e06e46&vxp=mtr

They run off 12-24VDC, so any small wall wart type of supply will work. I purchased the ones above, have a second as a spare. there are different ways of mounting them. Use them in addition to other machine lighting.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't see it on there web site but, My local autozone has a led ring light that is marked Drill press light.


----------



## Glenn L (Aug 5, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> I don't see it on there web site but, My local autozone has a led ring light that is marked Drill press light.


Yes, those I found 100 mm or 105, sorry posted twice.


----------



## Glenn L (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes, I found them, in 100 mm or 105 mm ?


----------



## brav65 (Aug 5, 2015)

I installed a light ring on my PM-25 here is a picture of the ring installed. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I used these from eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/US-2X-90mm-...ousing-Lamp-/251564693042?hash=item3a926c9632

Mine fit very snugly on the spindle and required no magnets.  I also added a strip of LED lights that you see in the background


----------



## Glenn L (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks, ordered some 100 mm 20 bucks, I try them
Thanks
Glenn


----------



## brino (Aug 5, 2015)

saw these recently:
http://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/drill-press-led-work-light/A-p8381113e

good reviews there.

-brino


----------



## brav65 (Aug 5, 2015)

brino said:


> saw these recently:
> http://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/drill-press-led-work-light/A-p8381113e
> 
> good reviews there.
> ...



Looks like a nice little light and the price is right.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/spindle-light-for-pm45m.27279/


----------

